# Acknowledging fellow cyclists?



## DSK (11 May 2020)

Motorcyclists have the 'nod' when passing other motorcyclists in the opposite direction.

When out riding, I often pass fellow road cyclists who are either off to work or just out for a ride. When I pass them I tend to flick my hand out as a way of saying 'hi' but, have never seen anything back. Is there some sort of acknowledgement for fellow cyclists?


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2020)

DSK said:


> Motorcyclists have the 'nod' when passing other motorcyclists in the opposite direction.
> 
> When out riding, I often pass fellow road cyclists who are either off to work or just out for a ride. When I pass them I tend to flick my hand out as a way of saying 'hi' but, have never seen anything back. Is there some sort of acknowledgement for fellow cyclists?


Many cyclists are miserable knobbers so won't acknowledge. Some do and some don't. It's always been like that and it always will be like that & that's the way it is.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Oh gawd 🍿🍿
@ianrauk


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 May 2020)

It's been a long time since we've had one of these threads, a good 3 months or so I think.
@ianrauk time for another 'kerching'.


----------



## Aussie Rider in London (11 May 2020)

DSK said:


> Motorcyclists have the 'nod' when passing other motorcyclists in the opposite direction.
> 
> When out riding, I often pass fellow road cyclists who are either off to work or just out for a ride. When I pass them I tend to flick my hand out as a way of saying 'hi' but, have never seen anything back. Is there some sort of acknowledgement for fellow cyclists?



I was out on a big ride on Friday, and particularly going up/down Leith Hill gave many nods and received many back.

Also got a (genuinely encouraging) word of encouragement up a bastard of a hill at 10%.

Maybe people are more inclined to do it on a big effort?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2020)

With pleasure. Cycle Chat Bingo in full effect.


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2020)

Maybe their parents just died and all they wanted to do was have a peaceful ride?


----------



## Sharky (11 May 2020)

Will swap a wave with most roadies and some MTB'ers, but I like seeing the surprised look when I call out to families (newbies) on bikes.
But the one that surprised me the most was when I was out on my tandem trike and one of those massive motor bike trikes approached me, driven by a "Hells Angel" type in leathers etc. He was the first to wave to us and I waved back.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> Maybe their parents just died and all they wanted to do was have a peaceful ride?


Well, the parents bit is surperfluous but yep.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (11 May 2020)

Some do some don`t. I could say the same about car drivers if you give way ( whether on two wheels or four), some will thank you, some will not. Same goes with walkers even after leaving them more that 2 metres. I always try to be polite to people but if that is the way they are then so be it. I just get on and enjoy the ride, life is far too short to worry.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2020)

Sharky said:


> Will swap a wave with most roadies and some MTB'ers, but I like seeing the surprised look when I call out to families (newbies) on bikes.
> But the one that surprised me the most was when I was out on my tandem trike and one of those massive motor bike trikes approached me, driven by a "Hells Angel" type in leathers etc. He was the first to wave to us and I waved back.


Most of those bikers are old and mellow nowadays so unlikely to clout you with a spanner for daring to look at them or their pint. 

When I used to drive a proper square Land Rover the acceptable greeting was a laconic raise of one finger off the steering wheel. Just enough to acknowledge a fellow connoisseur - or idiot depending on your view of owning a rusting money-pit and fuel guzzler.


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> When I used to drive a proper square Land Rover the acceptable greeting was a laconic raise of one finger off the steering wheel. Just enough to acknowledge a fellow connoisseur - or idiot depending on your view of owning a rusting money-pit and fuel guzzler.


The Landy wave is still a 'thing' that is practiced by many owners. I blank nearly all of them and only acknowledge a select few in nice, original, unmolested examples. Anyone in one of the dire facsimile 'off-road' modified vehicles or one of the pimped glossy, alloy wheeled, metallic painted, chequerplate adorned editions popular in the last decade or two, get short shrift from me!
As for acknowledging cyclists, sometimes yes, but only if it is stupid-o-clock in the morning and it is sub zero temperatures, or they have just arrived at the top of the biggest hill climb in the country on the hottest day since records began!
Basically you get a wave/acknowledgement/kudos if you deserve it, not just for being there....


----------



## Moodyman (11 May 2020)

I don't wave at new cyclists (low seat, splayed legs, high gear and low cadence).

I did once and the poor chap waved back, except he mustn't have perfected his one handed steering and wobbled all over the road and hit the kerb. I felt so bad.

Now, it's a gentle nod of the head.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

The other day I was out on a longish ride, lockdown cyclists were out in full flow on a nice sunny day, everY feckin one of them thought they were now in some exclusive cycling brethren and wanted to wave acknowledgement. It’s feckin exhausting. I just wanted shout feck off back to ya feckin PlayStation. In the end I just looked in the other direction. I don’t want be distracted when I’m on my bike, leave me the feck alone.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2020)

Oooh hoo what a misery-guts!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2020)

One less worry now I'm riding only on the turbo.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> One less worry now I'm riding only on the turbo.


I’d rather a wave than terminal boredom


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2020)

Many years ago I was riding along the towpath on the Burnley Embankment, said to be one of the seven wonders of the canal world. In front was a young man standing in an odd posture with his back to me, hips thrust forwards and ahead of him a woman walking who suddenly looked down and did a smart about-turn heading off fast in the other direction. It wasn't until I had rolled silently past him that I realised he must have been, er, waving something at her and that if i had realised sooner a good hard shove would have put him in the canal.


----------



## DSK (11 May 2020)

Interesting. I was just curious, as I should have said that when I go out, its the same ones that I see at 06:30 in the morning rather than any random person cruising along on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> One less worry now I'm riding only on the turbo.



Don’t you wave at the cyclists coming the other way in Zwift ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Don’t you wave at the cyclists coming the other way in Zwift ?


I'm way too unsociable to use things like Zwift. I do flick the Vs at anyone who happens to appear in a real-life video though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2020)

We are awarding points to fellow cyclists 🚴‍♀️ during our lockdown outings. Scale goes from -5 to +5 depending on whether they initiate the greeting, how much effort they put into the exchange, and various other subjective opinions. A wave of hand gets more points than a slight head nod for instance... points for smiling, points for saying something nice.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 May 2020)

I'll say hello to all and sundry whether I'm on my bike or walking- though some people do look genuinely surprised. The further you are from civilisation the more likely people are to reply.

it's probably a Northern thing + there's not as many people about, and we dare to look people in the eye up here!


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2020)

While riding my trike everybody waves at me even car drivers and pedestrians


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 May 2020)

I speak or wave to most cyclists as i go past. The regulars you see everyday always shout hello back as we tend to all know each other from either Strava or cycling clubs. I've noticed there's a lot of newbie cyclists out there at the moment enjoying the freedom from lock down exercise .. They tend to be less social in acknowledging back. The ones i don't say hello to are the teenagers who hang around the shops on their MTBs. They just seem to want to only annoy people around them by being antisocia (we've all been there)
It doesn't bother me though if people ignore or say hello back though. Who knows what day there having with the worries going around at the moment


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> Maybe their parents just died and all they wanted to do was have a peaceful ride?



Dark


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2020)

I tip my head to the side as if to gesture I'm winking (yes - winking), sometimes I'll lift my hand off the bars a bit.

But honestly, I've got a million other things in my head to process and waving hello to everyone isn't high on my priority list.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The other day I was out on a longish ride, lockdown cyclists were out in full flow on a nice sunny day, everY feckin one of them thought they were now in some exclusive cycling brethren and wanted to wave acknowledgement. It’s feckin exhausting. I just wanted shout feck off back to ya feckin PlayStation. In the end I just looked in the other direction. I don’t want be distracted when I’m on my bike, leave me the feck alone.




My problem was when out hill walking Walking from Borrowdale to climb Sca Fell I had said hi to so many people in groups I had just about lost my voice by the time I had reached the summit.Did consider hiding till they had passed or making a recording of me saying hi and playing it on a loop


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The other day I was out on a longish ride, lockdown cyclists were out in full flow on a nice sunny day, everY feckin one of them thought they were now in some exclusive cycling brethren and wanted to wave acknowledgement. It’s feckin exhausting. I just wanted shout feck off back to ya feckin PlayStation. In the end I just looked in the other direction. I don’t want be distracted when I’m on my bike, leave me the feck alone.



I try to be positive and upbeat most of the time, but even I completely agree with this post. 
When I was a young lad based on an RAF base with a lot of officers, my hand would be up to my head about 300 times a bloody day. Reminds me of that!

Nice to be out today, seems the born again / new cyclists don't like temperatures of <10C


----------



## pawl (11 May 2020)

If a cyclist coming the opposite way is looking straight ahead you can bet your life if you shouted hello you wouldn’t get a response


----------



## Chromatic (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> Maybe their parents just died and all they wanted to do was have a peaceful ride?



Post of the day!


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Speaking of which, I got a nice grin and wave from a stranger going the opposite way on a bike today! 👏👏 it's lovely, especially when you're running on steam!


----------



## dodgy (11 May 2020)

pawl said:


> If a cyclist coming the opposite way is looking straight ahead you can bet your life if you shouted hello you wouldn’t get a response



Even though I have already stated that sometimes I want solitude on my rides, I think we all know the type you're talking about. Think they're in a Rapha promo video, sucked in cheeks, steely eyed glare into the middle distance, 'too pro for hello' etc. Also these are the type that will pass you on a climb and not acknowledge, because to do so diminishes their god-like status.


----------



## a.twiddler (11 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Oooh hoo what a misery-guts!


 I thought I was quite an accomplished curmudgeon myself, but even I think that new cyclists need all the encouragement you can give them. Who knows, some of them might stick with it, and for those that don't, they might retain a more positive view of cyclists once they go back to their old routine. It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2020)

I reserve the right to be a miserable anti-social bastard.

It's what we fought a war for.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2020)

dodgy said:


> Even though I have already stated that sometimes I want solitude on my rides, I think we all know the type you're talking about. Think they're in a Rapha promo video, sucked in cheeks, steely eyed glare into the middle distance, 'too pro for hello' etc. Also these are the type that will pass you on a climb and not acknowledge, because to do so diminishes their god-like status.




To be fair I cyclist sporting a Manchester Wheeler’s top passed me Got a good response as flew past me..Made me wonder if that club still exists I believe Ian Camish was the leading light of that club back in the day when it was called Manchester Wheelers Truman Steel.

Don’t know if the guys Garmin had taken him a long way off course.


----------



## nickg (11 May 2020)

I will most times acknowledge other cyclists or even walkers while out on the bikes, be it road or mtb. Most aknowledge you back but some dont. Only times I dont is if I think I'm gonna fall off, so then a shout of morning,afternoon or evening.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2020)

I take both hands off the bars and wave enthusiastically whilst screaming hello like a deranged madman. Not many people wave back mind...

The VW van scene is a funny one, they wave too. I get it with old split screens, but the modern ones do it to I don't). If I spot another Capri whilst out in mine though, that always gets a wave


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2020)

On a Wahoo device you can see the names of all other wahooligans. We sometimes forget this as it only appears on the navigation screen. So you say Hey up Phil, and they're trying to work out who you are. 😁


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Saying hello, waving, nodding or whatever makes me feel good, if the other person does not get it I do not worry.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> On a Wahoo device you can see the names of all other wahooligans. We sometimes forget this as it only appears on the navigation screen. So you say Hey up Phil, and they're trying to work out who you are. 😁



Whaaaat I didn't know this. This is so cool!! (Spoke about Garmin vs Wahoo on another thread)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 May 2020)

ianrauk said:


> With pleasure. Cycle Chat Bingo in full effect.
> View attachment 521544


----------



## All uphill (11 May 2020)

I'm that PITA who says a cheery hello to everyone, walker, horse rider or cyclist.
Weird and annoying I know.

I think I can predict the likely response now. In town it's the "who you?" stare. Out of town roadies acknowledge if I'm on my drop bar bike, but not if I'm on a flat bar bike.

Riders on shiny new Muddy Fox bikes, or similar, look a bit bemused, but reply.

At least once every 20 miles I end up in a random conversation with someone I will never see again. 

Maybe it's a hidden extravert trying to get out of this deep introvert.


----------



## a.twiddler (11 May 2020)

nickg said:


> I will most times acknowledge other cyclists or even walkers while out on the bikes, be it road or mtb. Most aknowledge you back but some dont. Only times I dont is if I think I'm gonna fall off, so then a shout of morning,afternoon or evening.


Out last Saturday, very quiet after Friday's VE Day celebrations, less cars anyway. Was passed by a sporty rider, came to a dip where the road drops across a narrow bridge, turns sharp right and climbs back up again, There were traffic lights at the bridge on red and the rider who had just passed me was practically doing a trackstand as he waited to trigger the green. As I came down the hill it went to green and I stormed past and got most of the way up the other side at a much better speed than usual. I was quite grateful to the other rider for triggering the lights. If there was no traffic coming the other way the lights would normally stay red until you were practically on top of them, making you climb up the other side from a standing start.

With my saddlebag, reflective bike clips, dangling toe straps and floppy sun hat to to keep the sun off my ears I probably looked an unlikely candidate to be passing anyone. Still, there is a nice set of Randonneur bars there. Sure enough, he caught me soon afterwards, with a grin and a raised hand, said "hi" and steadily pulled away into the distance. There were many cyclists out that afternoon, and sporty or casual, virtually all responded, or said "hi" or waved first. That was an all round feel good ride of about 30 miles.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> The Landy wave is still a 'thing' that is practiced by many owners. I blank nearly all of them and only acknowledge a select few in nice, original, unmolested examples. Anyone in one of the dire facsimile 'off-road' modified vehicles or one of the pimped glossy, alloy wheeled, metallic painted, chequerplate adorned editions popular in the last decade or two, get short shrift from me!
> As for acknowledging cyclists, sometimes yes, but only if it is stupid-o-clock in the morning and it is sub zero temperatures, or they have just arrived at the top of the biggest hill climb in the country on the hottest day since records began!
> Basically you get a wave/acknowledgement/kudos if you deserve it, not just for being there....




Blimey, who stole your last Rolo Skolly?


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Whaaaat I didn't know this. This is so cool!! (Spoke about Garmin vs Wahoo on another thread)


It's very cool, I used to always spot loads of wahoo folks but the novelty wore off. I might flick to the page on big flat busy loops and re-ignite the fun.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> It's very cool, I used to always spot loads of wahoo folks but the novelty wore off. I might flick to the page on big flat busy loops and re-ignite the fun.



Where are you based, London I imagine? I can't imagine a great deal of people in Southend having a Wahoo - too left field 😔


----------



## Milzy (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Where are you based, London I imagine? I can't imagine a great deal of people in Southend having a Wahoo - too left field 😔


Yorkshire. More and more people are buying them instead of Garmins. Wahoo have just got it nailed. They do the basics better than anybody else.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> Yorkshire. More and more people are buying them instead of Garmins. Wahoo have just got it nailed. They do the basics better than anybody else.



Oh! I stand corrected. When all of this is done and I'm assured I can go back to a stable job I may finally treat myself to a Wahoo.

My parents live in Yorkshire so that could be my first tour when all of this is over!


----------



## Sharky (11 May 2020)

Taken from the Wahoo website

*1. Over 50% less drag than leading competitor. *In a 40km time trial traveling at a 21mph, the rider with a Wahoo ELEMNT BOLT will be 12.6 seconds faster than the rider using the leading GPS bike computer competitor.

Whoever dreamt this one up, is not a mathematician - If the two riders are traveling at 21mph, I would expect both riders to complete 40k in exactly the same time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 May 2020)

Sharky said:


> Taken from the Wahoo website
> 
> *1. Over 50% less drag than leading competitor. *In a 40km time trial traveling at a 21mph, the rider with a Wahoo ELEMNT BOLT will be 12.6 seconds faster than the rider using the leading GPS bike computer competitor.
> 
> Whoever dreamt this one up, is not a mathematician - If the two riders are traveling at 21mph, I would expect both riders to complete 40k in exactly the same time.


Cheap time travel indeed.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The other day I was out on a longish ride, lockdown cyclists were out in full flow on a nice sunny day, everY feckin one of them thought they were now in some exclusive cycling brethren and wanted to wave acknowledgement. It’s feckin exhausting. I just wanted shout feck off back to ya feckin PlayStation. In the end I just looked in the other direction. I don’t want be distracted when I’m on my bike, leave me the feck alone.



Are you serious?


----------



## Mike_P (11 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> On a Wahoo device you can see the names of all other wahooligans. We sometimes forget this as it only appears on the navigation screen. So you say Hey up Phil, and they're trying to work out who you are. 😁


Flip, that explains a couple recently which have been puzzling me. I tend nod to passing cyclists, some respond, some do not. In the present situation it's possible the greeting cyclist is only contact they may get all day.


----------



## Rocky (12 May 2020)

I hate cyclists. Why would I want to wave at them?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> I hate cyclists. Why would I want to wave at them?


I hate you too!


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey, who stole your last Rolo Skolly?


I'll tell you who does always get a nod, wave, thumbs up or encouraging cheery comment from me, kids. Especially kids who are clearly giving it their all to climb the local hill or who are deeply focused on keeping up with mum/dad while not falling off and trying to pay attention to road conditions. They get special attention from me and I don't care if @ianrauk does say KERRCHING every time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 May 2020)

I think it's all rather nice out there at the moment. Halcyon days for cycling.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2020)

That.
I've done more miles in the last eight weeks than in the preceding eight months


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2020)

In Stuttgart, cyclists are less common but people don't tend to greet one another. 

Here in Freiburg people are more likely to greet you and smile generally, but there's so many cyclists I'd run out of breath and expire if I said hello to them all...


----------



## sleuthey (12 May 2020)

DSK said:


> Is there some sort of acknowledgement for fellow cyclists?


For me there isn’t. Firstly I am a mellow miserable nobber, not old though. But mainly it’s because if I pass a cyclist close enough to see their face and hear them it’s because I’m on a cycle path thus I need to keep my eyes on the path and hands on the handlebars to avoid colliding with them. Yep call me unbalanced.


----------



## bladesman73 (12 May 2020)

Two planks, man and woman, wearing team sky kit, awful cycling style (both with knees pointing outwards) cycling toward me the other day. I looked toward them as they approached thinking they may buck the trend...alas they blanked me. Team Sky kit must have a certain effect on people. Dunno why they were so upperty, their riding style was awful.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 May 2020)

bladesman73 said:


> Dunno why they were so upperty, their riding style was awful.



Perhaps they were telepathic.


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 May 2020)

I gave up with the comradery stuff. If was very distressing having other people i thought were my special fwends on 2 wheels not wave back and instead look at me like i was meat eating, Obese Adolf Hitler. Feck em! 

So if you are around the Staffordshire area on the Trent and Mersey Canal and you see a big guy on a fat bike, i will actively seek to mow you down! 

Only joking, well, if you're not a hardcore roadie anyway...


----------



## JPBoothy (12 May 2020)

It's nice to be nice so it's your choice to make.. Besides, I think it annoys people when your nice to them as they don't expect it and don't know how to react


----------



## DRM (12 May 2020)

I'll usually acknowledge someone riding past, 99 times out of 100 I'll get a wave back, most surprising one was a very young lad on his bike with stabilisers fitted, Mum & Dad walking behind with a push chair, on the Spen Valley Greenway, shouted hello mister & was waving like mad, definitely a future roadie!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 May 2020)

The one and only thing that troubles me about recurring questions like this is the recurring snobbery of the older members that see fit to always belittle the newcomer with a "Kerching" or similar wry, unhelpful retort. 

Subjects will recur, either answer the new guy's question or don't, your choice. Don't post to show off at how long in the tooth you are by how jaded you get by an innocent question... there are very, very few new questions on a cycle forum. Almost none. 
It is, believe it or not, an option to take a break from a forum if these questions bother you. 

It's not welcoming to newer people, please stop it.

PS: I wave and let on to all cyclists. 😊


----------



## mustang1 (13 May 2020)

You are doing it wrong. The latest fashion is to get your water bottle and splash some water on the other cyclist. This shows comraderie because you are cooling the other cyclist down and s/he will appreciate it, usually by swearing which also shows friendship. You must return this friendship in kind by swearing back and don't forget to add "you tosser" at the end of your expletive (it's a bit like saying "kind regards and have a safe trip" in bike-language). 

Ps: ensure you have a clean water bottle with clean water (for future generations who may view this post, it was the year 2020 during The Lockdown.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

I got caught out yesterday.

There I was, head down pedalling away ignoring everyone on a bike, and as I got nearer to home just on the outskirts of Aston Tyrrold a mum on a Dutch style bike was taking the primary behind her little girl on her pink bike. The little girl no more than six years old was clearly having a lovely time, smiling and laughing. I just happened to look up and there she was wobbling towards me with big smile underneath her Elsa from Frozen helmet and a thumbs up _and a wave! _I waved back enthusiastically also smiling, it was a heartwarming moment.

I feel I’ve let myself down. I have no moral fibre.


----------



## byegad (13 May 2020)

Out on my recumbent trike I get waved at/spoken to/acknowledged by practically everyone. I even get let out at junctions by BMW drivers! 

But then I'm on an advanced super-cool machine, which matches my persona!


Oh, yes! I do condescend to wave back at the poor/uneducated/un-cool masses. 
'You have to wave to the poor blighters. Blighters liked to be waved at.'*

* Snoopy as WWI aviator flying over the trenches.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 May 2020)

If you want to make everyone stop and smile, get a tandem. 

It's a guaranteed happiness generator!


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

bladesman73 said:


> Two planks, man and woman, wearing team sky kit, awful cycling style (both with knees pointing outwards) cycling toward me the other day. I looked toward them as they approached thinking they may buck the trend...alas they blanked me. Team Sky kit must have a certain effect on people. Dunno why they were so upperty, their riding style was awful.



I take it you started off perfect in every way. Bob Newell rode with one knee way out, could you do 460 miles in 24 hours.


----------



## tyred (13 May 2020)

I only acknowledge cyclist who ride Reynolds tubing.

I don't want to be associated with riff raff.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

I usually acknowledge other riders by sitting to attention in the saddle and singing the Horst Wessel song.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 May 2020)

What I have noticed is that because there are a lot of newer cyclists out and about now a lot don`t know whether to wave, nod, smile or not. Perhaps they or some of them feel a bit intimindated by cyclists on road bikes wearing lycra (as I do). You will always get the ones in full road kit or club kit who think that they are on Le Tour. I hope that I don`t offend anyone here. As I said earlier, just enjoy the ride. Perhaps the other person is having a hard time and does not feel sociable. Come to think of it I saw a lot of car drivers like that today as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2020)

byegad said:


> Out on my recumbent trike I get waved at/spoken to/acknowledged by practically everyone. I even get let out at junctions by BMW drivers!
> 
> But then I'm on an advanced super-cool machine, which matches my persona!
> 
> ...



I have a similar experience on the Bakfiets: it gets a positive response from everyone we pass: kids, adults, male or female; in fact _everyone _smiles except SUV drivers.

When Beautiful Daughter is in the box she waves and smiles like she's leading a parade...


----------



## a.twiddler (13 May 2020)

tyred said:


> I only acknowledge cyclist who ride Reynolds tubing.
> 
> I don't want to be associated with riff raff.


How do you get close enough to inspect their tubing? (Ooer missus) In this era of social distancing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 May 2020)

When cycling was a geek sport and there were far fewer of us about I never passed another rider or riders who were fellow enthusiasts (And it was east to tell at just a glance, as any old codger here will tell you) with out an exchange of greetings. We all felt we were sharing a secret that wasn't understood by the population in general and there was a strong affinity between those of us who were. I once struck up a long friendship with someone sharing the same train carriage when I noticed him reading Cycling magazine.

There are so many cyclists about now that I don't feel any particular connection with someone just because they are on a bike.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 May 2020)

I will usually wave or something (even though I be wearing lycra and looking all serious-like) to various people who I guess may not be seasoned riders but who I'm delighted to see out enjoying the open road on a bike of whatever description. The more the merrier !

I will always talk as I approach any horses, lest they mistake me for a mechanical agent of doom or whatever. 

And, given the propensity of those unused to the joys of walking to launch themselves across the road if they cannot hear a car coming, I have started saying good evening to pedestrians too.


----------



## Skibird (13 May 2020)

I always wave or nod when passing other cyclists, and did the same today, thinking "you miserable sod" when one just totally ignored me, however, when I realised the mask he had over his face was a checked tea towel I found myself smiling instead of cursing lol.


----------



## mkmark666 (13 May 2020)

There's a lot new cyclists out there right now. My hope is that by showing what a friendly bunch we are, when they are back driving their cars, they'll be more inclined to views us a human beings and not some annoying obstacle to squeeze past at the earliest available opportunity 

Also hope they carry on riding too. The more bikes out there, the better!


----------



## lazybloke (13 May 2020)

If I'm out in the middle of nowhere, I'll greet almost everyone I see, regardless of their (or my) mode of transport.

Dog-walking folk are consistently the rudest, as in the least-likely to respond.
(I don't have a mutt)

Joggers are next, but they're lungs are bursting out their chests, so they're not rude.
Cyclists are a pretty friendly bunch.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 May 2020)

I want to put a slight twist on this topic by asking, would you always offer assistance to a cyclist in distress or only certain ones


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I want to put a slight twist on this topic by asking, would you always offer assistance to a cyclist in distress or only certain ones


I mean... I could only be the skivvey to go to the nearest bike shop as I don't have any spares or knowledge on my bike 🤷🏼‍♀️

But I'd be happy to help if I saw anyone "broken down" as it were!


----------



## JPBoothy (13 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I mean... I could only be the skivvey to go to the nearest bike shop as I don't have any spares or knowledge on my bike 🤷🏼‍♀️
> 
> But I'd be happy to help if I saw anyone "broken down" as it were!


I am always afraid of sounding like a bit of a patronising know-all so the offer has to be carefully worded. A lone female can be a tricky one too in this day and age where chivalry is not always welcome.


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I am always afraid of sounding like a bit of a patronising know-all so the offer has to be carefully worded. A lone female can be a tricky one too in this day and age where chivalry is not always welcome.


... I'm trying hard to de-code this one 😂 do you mean help from a woman whose bike isn't broken isn't always welcome, or do you mean it's tricky to offer help to a lone woman in case it's recieved in the wrong way?

Please clarify 😬


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

I believe the correct etiquette is to call "boots" and if the chap is a gentleman he will reply "spurs" just keepin it owiginal in I like wot it shud be


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

roley poley said:


> I believe the correct etiquette is to call "boots" and if the chap is a gentleman he will reply "spurs" just keepin it owiginal in I like wot it shud be


You've got me. I'm stumped 😂


----------



## JPBoothy (13 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> ... I'm trying hard to de-code this one 😂 do you mean help from a woman whose bike isn't broken isn't always welcome, or do you mean it's tricky to offer help to a lone woman in case it's recieved in the wrong way?
> 
> Please clarify 😬


Ha Ha, yes I meant offering to help out a lone women whose bicycle has broken/punctured etc.. The local plod (and my wife) may have something to say if I start approaching lone females for no apparent reason who don't even have a bike.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I want to put a slight twist on this topic by asking, would you always offer assistance to a cyclist in distress or only certain ones



Yes, live backing into a Sustrans route and have given out at least 20 inner tubes to people I see pushing their bikes over the years, in fact likely more. I have had a nice thank you letter once, and despite most promising to return another new one or pop some money back none have.


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Ha Ha, yes I meant offering to help out a lone women whose bicycle has broken/punctured etc.. The local plod (and my wife) may have something to say if I start approaching lone females for no apparent reason who don't even have a bike.


I mean.. innocent assistance wouldn't go amiss but it sounds a little dodgy as to why the rozzers and your missus would also then be involved 😂


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Yes, live backing into a Sustrans route and have given out at least 20 inner tubes to people I see pushing their bikes over the years, in fact likely more. I have had a nice thank you letter once, and despite most promising to return another new one or pop some money back none have.


What is the expectation on the return? Do you give them your details so they can sort you out with cash? I'd rather be totally honest and just be so grateful with an "Are you sure? That's so generous" 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> You've got me. I'm stumped 😂


an old clarion cycle club call


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> What is the expectation on the return? Do you give them your details so they can sort you out with cash? I'd rather be totally honest and just be so grateful with an "Are you sure? That's so generous" 🤷🏼‍♀️



They always come into my garage, often will have a cuppa and a bit of cake whilst I change the tube, the last one a guy from 10 miles away even got a new spare as well to take with him. I now expect not to get a return but it certainly will not put me off helping when I can. I have most size tubes in stock at all times from 20inch to 29. I am a cyclist through and through and I will never see another one in difficulty without offering help.


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> They always come into my garage, often will have a cuppa and a bit of cake whilst I change the tube, the last one a guy from 10 miles away even got a new spare as well to take with him. I now expect not to get a return but it certainly will not put me off helping when I can. I have most size tubes in stock at all times from 20inch to 29. I am a cyclist through and through and I will never see another one in difficulty without offering help.


Aah you have your own establishment? If that's the case then fair play to you. The surrounding cyclists are very lucky to have you about!


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'll say hello to all and sundry whether I'm on my bike or walking- though some people do look genuinely surprised. The further you are from civilisation the more likely people are to reply.
> 
> it's probably a Northern thing + there's not as many people about, and we dare to look people in the eye up here!


Not just Northern, there's plenty of saying hello down here too.

I think you generally get back what you give out.

But it can happen that some folks are just having a bad day / life, so they won't return a greeting - that's OK too.


JPBoothy said:


> Ha Ha, yes I meant offering to help out a lone women whose bicycle has broken/punctured etc.. The local plod (and my wife) may have something to say if I start approaching lone females for no apparent reason who don't even have a bike.



Ive been offered (and accepted) help on multiple* occasions - it's fine so long as the approach isn't creepy, or patronising.
It's nothing to do with 'chivalry' or any of that stuff, it's just offering help to a fellow human being, who may be experiencing difficulty.

I've offered (and given) help to other cyclists, many times too.

It's not that difficult to work out how to proceed really 

* although I've gone tubeless now so roadside repairs are less frequent these days.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Aah you have your own establishment? If that's the case then fair play to you. The surrounding cyclists are very lucky to have you about!



It is my house, which happens to overlook the Sustrans summer route at Bardney, a few years ago the farmer that owns the land it runs through topped the track up with road chipping which included a lot of broken glass.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> But I'd be happy to help if I saw anyone "broken down" as it were!


I always slow down and offer help for mechanicals. It's often been taken up, as I carry quite a lot of crap useful stuff with me. My approach on donating inner tubes or packets of instant patches is to ask the recipient to pop a few quid into a charity box of their choice.

But being waved and shouted at by total strangers gets on my wick. It's always a relief when the rider coming the other way is a fellow minder of their own business.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I want to put a slight twist on this topic by asking, would you always offer assistance to a cyclist in distress or only certain ones



Well, I've had a few very flat "no" replies to my cheery enquiry as to whether someone would like help. Just last week I was riding along a track and there was a man with obvious tyre issues, tube partly out, him staring at it... I called out "do you have everything you need?" and he huffed a very teenager-like "I'm fine" while simultaneously looking at me like I'd urinated on his children.

So I don't know now... I suspect a few riders might take an offer as an affront to their bike mechanic ninja abilities!


----------



## JtB (14 May 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's been a long time since we've had one of these threads, a good 3 months or so I think.
> @ianrauk time for another 'kerching'.


Just curious, what does kerching mean? Someone always says this when there’s a “Wave to cyclists” type of thread.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> They always come into my garage, often will have a cuppa and a bit of cake whilst I change the tube, the last one a guy from 10 miles away even got a new spare as well to take with him. I now expect not to get a return but it certainly will not put me off helping when I can. I have most size tubes in stock at all times from 20inch to 29. I am a cyclist through and through and I will never see another one in difficulty without offering help.


And not one of these cyclists has been carrying any cash at all to offer to pay for the tube and help  Even if you choose not to accept it


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

vickster said:


> And not one of these cyclists has been carrying any cash at all to offer to pay for the tube and help  Even if you choose not to accept it



If offered I always refuse to take, the point that gets me is the cyclist who promise to return a tube and never do, this topic has reminded me I need some more 700c tubes as the last one i took off of one of the bike bags. I am certainly not worried about the costs involved more the unreliability of people sticking to their word.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Just taking this photo of the Sustrans route seen from my lounge.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 May 2020)

JtB said:


> Just curious, what does kerching mean? Someone always says this when there’s a “Wave to cyclists” type of thread.


It's basically Cycle Chat bingo, invoked when a common subject comes up. The "kerchinger" is in effect saying "oh here's this all-too-often discussed subject yet again, I can mark it off my bingo card".


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2020)

JtB said:


> Just curious, what does kerching mean? Someone always says this when there’s a “Wave to cyclists” type of thread.


If I had a penny for every time this subject was raised, I'd be a millionaire. It's the sound of another penny going into the jar.


----------



## DaveReading (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I had a penny for every time this subject was raised, I'd be a millionaire. It's the sound of another penny going into the jar.



Originally the sound that an old-style cash register supposedly makes.


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I had a penny for every time this subject was raised, I'd be a millionaire. It's the sound of another penny going into the jar.


Wow that's a lot of pennies.. 
Two questions.. 

Just how old are you exactly?? 

And what proportion of those years have you spent hanging out in cycling forums waiting for this topic to come up, so as you can add to your virtual stash..


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Wow that's a lot of pennies..
> Two questions..
> 
> Just how old are you exactly??
> ...


Well, naturally I'm using good old British common sense and refuse to recognise this foreign metric money, so to earn my £million I have seen the topic arise 240 million times. Monitoring all cycling forums 24 hours a day I have noticed that it is mentioned once per second. It took me 7.61 years - (240,000,000/(60*60*24*365) )


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, naturally I'm using good old British common sense and refuse to recognise this foreign metric money, so to earn my £million I have seen the topic arise 240 million times. Monitoring all cycling forums 24 hours a day I have noticed that it is mentioned once per second. It took me 7.61 years - (240,000,000/(60*60*24*365) )



Well that's not a bad return for seven years work, but surely you can't be doing the monitoring more than eight hours a day?? 

That would drive a person nuts. 

So even assuming eight hours a day every day that's 21 years.. 

A day off a week (seems reasonable) is going to push it closer to twenty five. 

Hmmn, its not looking so, amazing now, I think property development would give a better return.. 

Oh, and one last thing.. These other forums where it comes up sooooo very often? 

Name n@mes, would you... There's a good chap, so we can avoid being bored, more than half to death. 

Remember, not everyone has your level of tolerance for tedium


----------



## lazybloke (14 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I called out "do you have everything you need?" and he huffed a very teenager-like "I'm fine" while simultaneously looking at me like I'd urinated on his children.


I use similar phrasing.
Not that there's much difference, but "Do you have everything you need?" has slightly less implication of mechanical ineptitude than "Do you need help?".
Anyone who reacts poorly to a well-meaning offer of assistance needs a different kind of help; they clearly have a seriously odd ego or unhealthy sense of self.


If I see someone staring mournfully at their broken bike or flat tyre, I will always be the good samaritan, and I always appreciate the thought if the situation is reversed, even if I don't need help.
A kind thought helps to (slightly) restore faith in humanity.


Conversely it's always interesting to see the miserable gits who _don't_ offer assistance.


----------



## byegad (14 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I want to put a slight twist on this topic by asking, would you always offer assistance to a cyclist in distress or only certain ones


I always slow and ask if they need help. 99% of the time they don't, but it's only decent to ask.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Well that's not a bad return for seven years work, but surely you can't be doing the monitoring more than eight hours a day??


No, that would be silly. I do sleep occasionally. I then have to catch up on my backlog of forum checking during my waking hours. I also have a sideline in how many times "what chain lube" crops up.

For the avoidance of doubt - I have no objection at all to popular topics recurring. This is a forum not a reference library, and the popularity of popular topics is witness to their ... er ... popularity.

I may be back riding on the roads in a week or so, and I'm sure I'll break a few sensitive hearts with my failure to play the waving game


----------



## Drago (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just taking this photo of the Sustrans route seen from my lounge.
> View attachment 522156


What idiot left a table and chairs on the sustrans route, never mind the Barnes Wallace bouncing bomb int he foreground?


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Well, I've had a few very flat "no" replies to my cheery enquiry as to whether someone would like help. Just last week I was riding along a track and there was a man with obvious tyre issues, tube partly out, him staring at it... I called out "do you have everything you need?" and he huffed a very teenager-like "I'm fine" while simultaneously looking at me like I'd urinated on his children.
> 
> So I don't know now... I suspect a few riders might take an offer as an affront to their bike mechanic ninja abilities!


I had the same 2 days ago, I always stop and ask if anything is needed, some have done the same for me when I have suffered a puncture, the person I stopped for was quite rude in his response, I was in return


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Drago said:


> What idiot left a table and chairs on the sustrans route, never mind the Barnes Wallace bouncing bomb int he foreground?



It is considered amongst those that know me that I am the wrost photographer in the world, not just the household.


----------



## Poacher (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> They always come into my garage, often will have a cuppa and a bit of cake whilst I change the tube, the last one a guy from 10 miles away even got a new spare as well to take with him. I now expect not to get a return but it certainly will not put me off helping when I can. I have most size tubes in stock at all times from 20inch to 29. I am a cyclist through and through and I will never see another one in difficulty without offering help.


Because he's in Bardney, @screenman 's door is always open!*




*"Do you come from Bardney?"


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> They always come into my garage, often will have a cuppa and a bit of cake whilst I change the tube, the last one a guy from 10 miles away even got a new spare as well to take with him. I now expect not to get a return but it certainly will not put me off helping when I can. I have most size tubes in stock at all times from 20inch to 29. I am a cyclist through and through and I will never see another one in difficulty without offering help.


That's very generous of you. I remember me and one other pulled into a pub car park to fix a puncture (on a nice day) and the landlord brought us cups of tea and a track pump, which was a really nice thing to do. On a later ride we returned specially and had lunch there. Unfortunately our efforts to help their trade failed, as I think it's now shut. (The Snail near Ivy Hatch in Kent)

But also I remember changing a tube in a different pub car park in the hammering rain and seeing a line of faces watching me from the warmth. No doubt criticising my tyre fitting technique.

And by the by, I have never taken any offence or reacted to anyone's tone when people have declined my offer of mechanical help. I have just carried along on my way. Maybe I'm just thick skinned.

My advice to wavers is, if someone doesn't respond, rather than seething for the rest of your ride, and then coming on to Cyclechat and complaining about their kit, and the way they were riding their bike, or the type of bike they were riding, perhaps just move on. Get over it and enjoy your ride.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> But also I remember changing a tube in a different pub car park in the hammering rain and seeing a line of faces watching me from the warmth. No doubt criticising my tyre fitting technique.



I think I'd have taken the wheel inside, bought a pint, and let them be critical of me in comfort! 



Dogtrousers said:


> My advice to wavers is, if someone doesn't respond, rather than seething for the rest of your ride, and then coming on to Cyclechat and complaining about their kit, and the way they were riding their bike, or the type of bike they were riding, perhaps just move on. Get over it and enjoy your ride.



Amen. I'm a jolly waver, I don't get close to 100 percent back, but that's okay. 😊


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, that would be silly. I do sleep occasionally. I then have to catch up on my backlog of forum checking during my waking hours. I also have a sideline in how many times "what chain lube" crops up.
> 
> For the avoidance of doubt - I have no objection at all to popular topics recurring. This is a forum not a reference library, and the popularity of popular topics is witness to their ... er ... popularity.
> 
> I may be back riding on the roads in a week or so, and I'm sure I'll break a few sensitive hearts with my failure to play the waving game



Well for the avoidance of doubt also - most of us cheery greeters really don't mind if you acknowledge us back or not.

The hailing is freely given, and we'd _much prefer_ it was received, or rebuffed in that fashion - rather than it being seen as some kind of onerous transactional obligation.

I usually just say Hi, or Hello, rather than wave, or will perhaps remark on our luck with the weather ( the sun always shines on me ) _perhaps_ comment on the steepness of the hill ( I live in Devon, or tour in hilly places, so if we're not going up, then we're almost inevitably going back down again) 

But its _all_ fine - Us annoyingly cheery types get to be cheery _all the time_ - at no extra cost to ourselves - and sometimes will get same returned - miserable gits have exactly the same privileges - its all perfectly fair as far as i can see  




Dogtrousers said:


> That's very generous of you. I remember me and one other pulled into a pub car park to fix a puncture (on a nice day) and the landlord brought us cups of tea and a track pump, which was a really nice thing to do. On a later ride we returned specially and had lunch there. Unfortunately our efforts to help their trade failed, as I think it's now shut. (The Snail near Ivy Hatch in Kent)
> 
> But also I remember changing a tube in a different pub car park in the hammering rain and seeing a line of faces watching me from the warmth. No doubt criticising my tyre fitting technique.
> 
> ...



I've had some lovely help and donations from other cyclists and road users when in difficulty - and have tried to return same in kind when others have been in need - without expectation of immediate return.

- it all works out in the end - _unless_ you're the penny pinching ungrateful sort who keeps a 'you owe me' kind of tally with the universe - in which case you'll probs feel endlessly short changed - ah well ...

Mind you - i did pass this really snooty guy in some rather tight red bibs the other day - overstuffed sausage or what


----------



## Rocky (14 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> .....
> 
> Mind you - i did pass this really snooty guy in some rather tight red bibs the other day - overstuffed sausage or what


It was me


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> It was me



It can't have been - you're waving at me - 
_- and_ you're supposed to stay in Oxfordshire like a Good Boy - not come gallivanting down to Devonshireland with your foreign germs.. 

I think we should be building an exclusionary wall along the border really, and be making Somerset and Dorset pay for it ..


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Well, I've had a few very flat "no" replies to my cheery enquiry as to whether someone would like help. Just last week I was riding along a track and there was a man with obvious tyre issues, tube partly out, him staring at it... I called out "do you have everything you need?" and he huffed a very teenager-like "I'm fine" while simultaneously looking at me like I'd urinated on his children.
> 
> So I don't know now... I suspect a few riders might take an offer as an affront to their bike mechanic ninja abilities!


Yes, that is always my thought exactly but, as implied earlier it is about the approach and I think you get the feel for each situation.. I have got to admit to being reluctant to handover my last patch/tube if I'm still far from home and may need them myself though


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just taking this photo of the Sustrans route seen from my lounge.
> View attachment 522156


I see what you mean about the Farmer dumping his chippings and, those planters will cause an accident one day for sure.


----------



## Rocky (14 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> It can't have been - you're waving at me -
> _- and_ you're supposed to stay in Oxfordshire like a Good Boy - not come gallivanting down to Devonshireland with your foreign germs..
> 
> I think we should be building an exclusionary wall along the border really, and be making Somerset and Dorset pay for it ..


I do look like an overstuffed sausage, tho'.......

If you are building a wall, don't forget to paint it Trumpian black, so it is too hot to climb.....when and if the sun is out.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, naturally I'm using good old British common sense and refuse to recognise this foreign metric money, so to earn my £million I have seen the topic arise 240 million times. Monitoring all cycling forums 24 hours a day I have noticed that it is mentioned once per second. It took me 7.61 years - (240,000,000/(60*60*24*365) )


I have to admit to contributing towards the bingo card on several occasions though as my 'search' skilks are rubbish I'm afraid


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2020)

I have a waver waiver.


----------



## mudsticks (14 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I have a waver waiver.




Because you're known to be 'armless??


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Because you're known to be 'armless??


Oui, as a confirmed Francophile, c'est de rigeur to omit le 'h'.


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2020)

I can judge well by their face if they're miserable or not. I feel more inclined to be friendly to women so they feel confident of been out on the road and don't give it up.


----------



## roley poley (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just taking this photo of the Sustrans route seen from my lounge.
> View attachment 522156


what a good idea for a brazier my project for today will be to liberate mine before the scrap man comes


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2020)

When it comes to cyclists in distress, my approach is a friendly "You ok there?" and if yes I ride on, if they need help I'll stop.

My last big mechanical was a broken chain about 15 years ago and a passing car pulled up, the driver was a cyclist and he happily loaded my bike into the back and gave me a much appreciated lift home. Otherwise it would have been a five mile walk as I had no signal on my phone because of a network outage. I also had a woman stop when I was replacing a tube, her husband was a cyclist and she stood by to make sure the new tube held, saying she'd pop home and get me another one if there was a problem.

There are some nice people about and I try to be the same myself.


----------



## vickster (14 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> I can judge well by their face if they're miserable or not. I feel more inclined to be friendly to women so they feel confident of been out on the road and don't give it up.


Patronising much


----------



## matticus (14 May 2020)

I've refined my shout to "You OK?"; it seems to be minimum number of syllables to get the main sentiment across. Saves me slowing down much (if at all!).
SO FAR I've never had any animosity. Only very rarely needed to actually stop and help.

A minor observation: when I've had to stop on my commute, most times NONE of the bu99ers on their way to work say a word!
Whereas if it happens during more leisurely times, almost all riders will offer help.
(I did get offered a cup of tea by a lovely old lady, in the dark, on a freezing january morning. She clearly wasn't stupid - she'd waited until I was pretty much done  )


----------



## DRM (14 May 2020)

I always ask if someone is ok, if they are at the roadside, the strangest one though was two Eastern European young ladies looking at the back wheel of one of their bikes, I stopped and asked if they were ok, only to be told oh yes, we spotted this frog and it’s carrying it’s friend who must be tired, on that bombshell I just said so it is and left them to it!


----------



## Algarvecycling (16 May 2020)

I always wave or nod and 90% of the time it is returned. It's universal, was common when I lived in South Africa, the UK and now Portugal. 

Similarly, see a fellow cyclist stopped and looking like they have a mech issue/puncture, I stop and offer to help.


----------



## Poacher (16 May 2020)




----------



## JPBoothy (16 May 2020)

We all have 'opinions' folks and, the good thing about an opinion is that there isn't a right one, or a wrong one, just your own one.. I've had a few sharp (borderline rude) replies to my posts in the past, and before I could engage the rational part of my brain, I found that my finger was already typing out a barbed response. However, what I realised after the long back and forth 'pointless' trail of venom that followed, was that there were now a lot of members reading the posts who would probably see my name in the future and think 'trouble' rather than 'genuine cyclist' which is what I'd prefer.. These days, if some superior being takes exception to a question/comment from me, then I just think "oh well, there's another one revealing their true colours to everybody" and take another drink of my coffee. There is no place for rank, hierarchy or a need to show off a greater knowledge on an enthusists forum (IMO), just the opportunity to share in a great pastime


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2020)

*Mod note:*

A few argumentative posts have been removed. Some of you are taking this way too seriously and perhaps need to step away for a bit. No more from here on please.

Thanks.


----------



## Milzy (16 May 2020)

Damn I always miss the fireworks. 
People have just been less friendly under Covid times. I say hi but its annoying when they ignore you. Just crack on with it.


----------



## itboffin (16 May 2020)

That’s not the case here in the West Country pretty much every cyclist waves and since lock down now everyone waves walkers runner horse riders you name it even some drivers


----------



## Moon bunny (16 May 2020)

I always stop them, by obstructing their way if necessary, and ask them about their average speed, strava segments KOMs, what tyres they are using,, then when I sense irritation, say ”very good, carry on” and send them on their way with a slightly patronising pat on the shoulders. (God, this “pop’s” good).


----------

